# How old do you look?



## colormeup (Jun 27, 2009)

So I've recently turned 35. (ugh) Fortunately I look much younger than I am. But one never knows for sure right? While most people guess my age at early 20's, a door solicitor recently asked if my mom or dad was home! To top it off, I went to the doctor and when I gave them my insurance card I was asked if my insurance card was my moms!




So how old do you look? How old do most people guess your age to be?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2009)

I think I look like a baby. I'm 24, but I have this little girl's face, lol. My dad is almost 70, and he looks about late 50s early 60s to me, and he's always looked younger than his actual age, so maybe I got lucky and got some of his genes.

Maybe I'm deluding myself but I don't think this looks 24:


----------



## Andi (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I just turned 25 today. When I was blonde people always guessed I was about 2-4 years younger than I actually am. Now with the dark hair I dunno. I think I look more mature, which I really like.

My mom is 49 and she looks really youthful. She does have wrinkles because she never really took any care of her skin, but sheÂ´s really skinny and just has young facial features. People always compliment her on looking so young. I hope the same thing will happen to me when I`m her age.


----------



## Karren (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll never be as old as a really look... Sigh........


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 20, 21 in two months time but I think I look about 17/18

I've always had a bit of a baby face!

Annoying!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 27, 2009)

Im 25 but I like like im 18 and I get carded no matter what but im not complaining! Except when I leave my card. lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2009)

lol Emily, me too. I'd never leave it at home.

Here in australia, the policy is to ask if you look like you're under 25, even though the legal drinking age is 18. I guess I'm glad I look under 25, since I'm only 24!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 27, 2009)

I really dont know.....


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I'm 27. But when I go out to restaurants, a lot of times the host/hostess will either ask if I want a kid's menu or just give me one without asking. Most restaurants offer children's menus for children 12 and under, but some are 10 and under. So I guess I look somewhere around there. lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2009)

lol Shaundra, you definitely look young, but absolutely not 12 years old! that's ludicrous.

I guess they might do that for me, except I have too many curves for a 12 year old


----------



## GillT (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I certainly look younger, maybe early to mid teens or something. I have people asking for ID, asking if my parents are home, asking if I want a half fare etc. It still bugs me. I might put up a photo later on and see how old you guys think I look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pinksugar - Yeah, curves help. Although everything about me is small and I have a tiny frame, I have disproportionately large, 30E boobs!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 27, 2009)

If I'm not wearing much makeup, most people think I'm somewhere around 17 or 18. I work in an office and I lot of the times people will comment that I look much too young to be working here. Meh, I'll 22 in a few months so at my age I think it greatly varies. You either look too young or too old lol.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 27, 2009)

I have no idea. I'm 31, and I think I look 31.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 27, 2009)

People usually think I'm about 18 or 19 haha.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 45. My boyfriend said I look mid to late 30s.

But what I like to do is say I'm 55, if anyone asks.

Then I hear things like - "Gosh you are so young looking" or "You've got to be joking, you look fabulous!"

Makes my day!


----------



## whitesugurgirl (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok this is one of those things I might love when Im older but it aggravates me now. I have been carded recently buying a movie that was rated R. I turn 23 in August. I don't mind being carded for alcohol since I am only two years older than the drinking limit. But do I seriously look under 17. Holy crap and then since I hang with older women they always call them my mom. Hello watch what you say to people who look a little young because you don't want to insulate the people they are with. Check out my notepad to see a pic of me and tell me do I look old enough to buy a horror movie.


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 29, and people always think that I'm my younger sister who is just turning 21. That makes me feel good.


----------



## colormeup (Jun 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *whitesugurgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been carded recently buying a movie that was rated R. I turn 23 in August. I don't mind being carded for alcohol since I am only two years older than the drinking limit. But do I seriously look under 17. I was 24 and got carded.
me: One for movie xyz.

cashier: I need some id

me: ... for....

cashier: for the movie.

me: what are you talking about?

cashier: the movie is rated R

me: and...

cashier: so I need to see id

me: so....

cashier: I can't sell you a ticket until I see your id. It's rated R and requires a parent or gaurdian.

me: oh geez. Sorry about that. I didn't make the connection.

I'll post a pic of me later.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know how old I look. I'm 18 but only been asked for ID once and that was the day after I turned 18 so... I don't know... When standing next to mum's boyfriend's oldest daughter who is 3 days younger than me, I look years younger because her face is alot thinner but she never treats her body right.... so I don't know...


----------



## Darla (Jun 28, 2009)

I have been told my male self looks like late 40s.

My female self looks 10 years younger I am also told.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Jun 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I just turned 25 today. When I was blonde people always guessed I was about 2-4 years younger than I actually am. Now with the dark hair I dunno. I think I look more mature, which I really like.
My mom is 49 and she looks really youthful. She does have wrinkles because she never really took any care of her skin, but sheÂ´s really skinny and just has young facial features. People always compliment her on looking so young. I hope the same thing will happen to me when I`m her age.

Happy Birthday!!!!



I'm 23, but regularly get pegged for 16 or 17. And what's so funny, when I was 12/13 people thought I looked 17. I guess I'll never get out of looking that age, at least not for a while.


----------



## Delaynee (Jun 28, 2009)

When I was 13, I went to pick up art supplies at a store, and the lady asked me about which University art course I was taking.. So, when I was 13-17 I looked much, much older.

Then, I turn 18 and ever since then I have looked younger.. Which is really strange to me, but honestly, I am not complaining. To go from a 13 yr old that looks like she is in uni to having people ask for I.D is fine by me.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol Emily, me too. I'd never leave it at home.
Here in australia, the policy is to ask if you look like you're under 25, even though the legal drinking age is 18. I guess I'm glad I look under 25, since I'm only 24!

Haha.. UGGGGGH! I will go with a person or two to the Liquor Board Store and it doesn't matter what the order is that we all pay or even if we're all in the same line, I ALWAYS get carded!! And no one else does. Even my brother, who is underage, didn't get carded, but I do.
Cashier: Ok, I need to see some I.D please.

Me: Are you serious?

Cashier: Do I look serious?

Me: You seriously need to see I.D? I have been legal for years now..

Cashier: I.D?

*Shows I.D*

Cashier: Well, not *that* long.

Me: Ugh.

I am 23 now.


----------



## Andi (Jun 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TOOFACED* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/customprofilepics/profilepic50488_2.gif
u guys tell me???






hmmm I would you look a bit younger than you actually are....but without the facial hair youÂ´d probably look a lot younger. You kinda have that pretty boy babyface going on.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 28, 2009)

i look about 16 or 17 i think, i have a really young face. my new hair makes me look a little older though. i'm 20 soon!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I look older than I actually am.

I always have looked older even when I was a kid because I'm tall so people just assume you're older.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jun 28, 2009)

well, im 19 right now...but just the other day, an older woman who I work with thought I was only 16. But I always thought that I looked my age and havent reveiced much comments in general anyways..so I dont know!


----------



## Karren (Jun 28, 2009)

I got carded yesterday!!! At a bar in the Cincinati airport.. Haven't been asked to see my I'd for 3 decades and I felt really good till I found out they card everyone no mater!! Lol.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 28, 2009)

Im 39










I have a 20,19 and 15 yrs old boys and everyone thinks they are my brothers lmao

hmm 22?

Originally Posted by *TOOFACED* /img/forum/go_quote.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/customprofilepics/profilepic50488_2.gif
u guys tell me???


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TOOFACED* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol close ricci i'm 21, i thought u were 26 at most, until ur bday thread! Your 21!? Idk why I felt you were slightly older than me lol. I assumed you were at the most 24 or 23.


----------



## LIVINGcute (Jun 29, 2009)

wow, it seems like everyone is older than they look! Hurraaay for good genes - and under eye cream



I get different responses depending on what group I'm with. I do remember my mother getting asked if her parents were home when i was a lot younger.

~Cindy

www.livingcute.com


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 29, 2009)

It really depends on how ready I get, sometimes I get 19-20 when I'm not dressed up or wearing much makeup and when I'm completely dressed up for a night out I get 26ish. (I'm 22)


----------



## Saffia (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been told I have a babyish face...but I honestly have no idea.


----------



## jewele (Jun 30, 2009)

It is nice to hear everybody looking young and vibrant!!! Two days before my 31st B-day, a lady asked me if I was 17 or 18 yrs old!!!!! Plus I'm short.

But it's all good now, considering I have hit my thirties!!!


----------



## Doya G (Jun 30, 2009)

i actually long waaaay younger too. most in my family do. my sis looks like a 12 year old. she's 22.

i'm turning 28 soon and alot give me the early 20's.

the other day at the gym, a lady actually thought i was a school girl. felt soo good.

i was actaully refused to get into the gym was cuz they had a strict 18+ policy. i was 23 at that time. even when i showed them my ID, they were doubtful. i had to drag my dad to convince them. so embarrassing.


----------



## krazykid90 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm 23 and I've been told both that I look like I'm in the early thirties, or I look like I'm still in highschool. I think the biggest factor is how much sleep I've had the night before.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm 29 and everyone thinks I'm like 20 or 21.


----------



## dolsgirl (Jul 3, 2009)

> I think I look like a baby. I'm 24, but I have this little girl's face, lol. My dad is almost 70, and he looks about late 50s early 60s to me, and he's always looked younger than his actual age, so maybe I got lucky and got some of his genes.
> Maybe I'm deluding myself but I don't think this looks 24:
> 
> You could easily pass for sixteen. Enjoy it!
> ...


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm 28 at the end of the month but am told I look about 23/24. I dunno, *shrugs* what d you guys think? Check my avator. So long as I don't look older than my age then I don't mind.


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been told I pretty much look my age! 29


----------



## Hoozey (Jul 6, 2009)

I usually get that I am younger. I'm 41 but still get carded. I don't think they really think I am 21 but I see "Is customer 27?" on the screen- so I am guessing they think I am about that age. I am short so that could lend to people thinking I am younger. SILs were just saying how I never age.

Hubby is 2 years younger than I am and advanced in his career quickly so he was the boss of people older than he was- so he told them he was older than his real age. The only problem is that he always told people I was older than him-- so they always thought I was VERY well preserved. I told him he just needed to tell them I was a trophy wife. LOL


----------



## ame8199 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ive ALWAYS looked younger. I hated it, hate hate hate. Still hate it. Im going to be 28 in August and look maybe early 20s? or younger? I just uploaded my avatar. I dont think I can post pictures or links yet, so thats the best I can do.

I was at Macy's today at the Clinique counter and the lady was trying stuff on me. I asked her if what I had on made me look young? Shes kinda looked at me strange and made a comment about me having a problem looking young. I guess I should be at the age that I want to look young and youthful. When I was a teenager, I hated looking like I was 12.

When I was student teaching, I was in a elementary school observing and someone thought I was a new 5th grader




How rude.


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 6, 2009)

i look kind of mature for my age i suppose.

when i was 13 someone thought i was 19.

but now i kind of just look around my age. i'm 18.

could probably pass for 21.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm 23 and I look 23


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 6, 2009)

lol cellers! that's a good thing!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 6, 2009)

No way! 23 is practically 30 which is really 50...


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL. it's all a downward slope from 20 really... haha, ya fool!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm 29 ad I still get carded for everything!


----------



## emmy2410 (Jul 9, 2009)

I will be 37 this year and alot of pple say thatI look like im in my late twenties..hahahah..maybe cos im very petite and got a cute face as what pple say. I have noticed younger boys giving me a second look..well hello..i cld be ur mom or sister..hahahaha. Well lately noticed some white hair popping out...huh!! kinda sad but well thats life rite.lols


----------



## Nanzi (Jul 11, 2009)

I felt great on Sunday when a friend of my daughters thought I was under 50 or just over 50. I turned 65 last month. Yay for me!!



Just toodling along enjoying retirement


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm 26...Most people guess I'm around there, but I act like I'm 18 lol. When I was 21 people thought I was 16, wish I still looked younger =(


----------



## Intobeauty (Jul 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I've recently turned 35. (ugh) Fortunately I look much younger than I am. But one never knows for sure right? While most people guess my age at early 20's, a door solicitor recently asked if my mom or dad was home! To top it off, I went to the doctor and when I gave them my insurance card I was asked if my insurance card was my moms!



So how old do you look? How old do most people guess your age to be? I get told I look like I am in my early 30's, late 20's and I am in my mid 40's.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm almost 25 but ppl swear I look like I'm in HS, I hate it!!


----------



## primary1 (Aug 1, 2009)

See the my old Photo's My Old Pht


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 1, 2009)

im nearly 18 and i look about 13


----------



## TikiTok (Aug 1, 2009)

I turn 26 in a week but most people say I look like a teenager. It's annoying now, but I know I'll love it in a few years!


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm 21. I just got my nails done recently, and the woman thought I was 14 years old...


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 3, 2009)

I can normally pass for 25


----------



## Asha* (Aug 4, 2009)

I have no clue, I never get asked for an ID (I rarelly buy alcohol). But my mom says that I look much yunger, if that counts



Well, someone once actually thought that she was my older sister, lol.

But I do know that most people can't determine someone's age, so you can't really rely on that...


----------



## MachineofGod (Aug 4, 2009)

I look ancient; just turned 22 and people think im late 20s. Shaved head and non shaved face makes me look older i think.

I have pictures of before i went into rapid decline (before drugs and alcohol)! Hahaha!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MachineofGod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I look ancient; just turned 22 and people think im late 20s. Shaved head and non shaved face makes me look older i think. 
I have pictures of before i went into rapid decline (before drugs and alcohol)! Hahaha!!

Wait...late 20's is ancient? lol!


----------



## katg73 (Aug 6, 2009)

So... I just turned 25 two days ago. What used to happen back in high school is that people ALWAYS thought I was old (like 18/19/20 when I was only 15/16)... but now, it seems that everyone thinks I look 18! It's the weirdest thing. Maybe I've frozen in time to look the age of 18 lol. Back in high school, it was awesome looking older (you know how those darn adolescents can be!)... but I guess I can't complain either about looking younger, it's more like I can *hope* that it stretches out to when I'm much older lol.


----------



## Mari63 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am 45... going on 46 within a month and most people think that I look around 30 to 35. Sometimes younger. My son who is 26 has his own band - classic rock. He plays mostly 80 music which I grew up with, and some of his groupies actually ask him if I am his girlfriend. I have been in the beauty industry for over 23+ years and I do thank god for what I have learn about the secrets of the Makeup Artist and what I have been putting on my face recently! I actually found my first wrinkle about a year ago and have been extensively studying anti-aging.


----------



## WarrenJade (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi On Boards,

I think it is a human nature to want to be older until you hit around your mid twenties then you want to be see as younger then you are. It is called vanity and everyone falls victim to it at some point in their life. You are right God does help sooth the fears of old age but no one wants to get old because it means you are closer to the end then to the beginning.

Obviously no one really looks forward to the bad things about getting older and death is something that cannot be avoided. I thinks it's only human to be scared of death. As a christian you know that after life comes everlasting life and anything that has become a burden with old age is then gone. Life is just a small period of time, when you think about it on the scale of eternity. So, I guess all in all I look forward to joining God at the end of my life, but I'm not really excited about all that comes with getting old...hope this helps.....................

Best Regards....


----------

